# [TechSpot] This $14,800 Asrock mining rig is powered by 12 PlayStation 5 chips



## Space Lynx (Mar 30, 2022)

This $14,800 Asrock mining rig is powered by 12 PlayStation 5 chips
					

Twitter leaker Komachi highlighted the mining server, which he believes is made up of defective PlayStation 5 Ariel/Oberon SoCs. This wouldn't be the first instance of AMD...




					www.techspot.com
				




_Assuming each APU costs $999, mining profitability blogs say the ROI (return on investment) for each card is around 440 to 530 days, writes VideoCardz, though it depends on factors such as the fluctuating price of Ethereum and electricity costs in a user's region._

How many steal electricity though... from an employer in an office that they lock up every night at 5pm... and so on and so forth, or a warehouse closet no one ever goes in to...


I'll say it again as I always do... limited resources... and humans... capable of so much, yet so little...

Greed blinds all men... and another planet turns to ashes...


----------



## defaultluser (Mar 30, 2022)

Could have told you this would happen, once modders figured out how to utilize that beefy 256-bit GDDR6 bus; *but I never expected it to be  an official product!

Are these imperfect dies leftover (there is no PS5-s-edition, after all)?*


----------



## The red spirit (Apr 1, 2022)

Too bad, we can't trust AsRock to produce something that doesn't slowly melt and die prematurely.


----------

